# 50th Anniversary of the JFK Assasination programming



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

There will be a slew of programming with the 50th anniversary of November 22, 1963:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2013/10/21/cbs-news-announces-coverage-plans-for-50th-anniversary-of-president-john-f-kennedy-assassination-585504/20131021cbs01/
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/jfk/

I'm sure there are many, many more. Please post here.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I was in history class as a junior in Cardinal Hayes HS. Had my handup to answer a question when the bulletin was announce on the school PA system..

That and where I was when 911 occurred, and also the Challenger explosion. All three are life events I'll always remember every detail of what I doing when I found out about it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Same with me. We were in study hall when they announced it on the school's PA system. Everyone was in a state of shock.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I was station at Hickam Air Force Base and on KP when I step out for to have a smoke. I notice the troops coming out of commanders call when I saw them all stop turn around and salute the flag. Once back inside I found out what had happen.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I was in 10th grade English class when the announcement came. I'll never forget the stunned look on my teacher's face, and the sudden silence that struck our classroom.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Our school did not have a PA or intercom (pre -vacuum tube era) so principal came to every class room.

Our teacher was a tough old cookie; she went right back to lesson plan. Really didn't understand what was going on till I got home and cartoons were not on and mom was crying.

I was in first grade. Dad saw Oswald get shot on live TV, that was what really rattled him up.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

I remember for the 25th anniversary in 1988, A&E ran NBC's November 22, 1963, coverage as it happened, for maybe five or six hours. Would be interesting if someone did something like that again, but I suspect no one would want to give up on the commercials in this day and age.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

and I wasn't even born yet!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

i was at home with my Dad who's family was about as Irish Catholic as you could get. It was far more upsetting for him than Pearl Harbor, and it was distressing for me.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

As I was only 14 months old, I obviously don't have any memories of the event. It wasn't until after the Challenger disaster that I had experienced a "where were you when" moment. I'm told the death of FDR was a similar moment.

I just realized that it's a strange coincidence.. The BBC is making a big deal of THEIR 50th Anniversary programming (11/23/2013) - of the debut of Doctor Who. Was it really one day after?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

djlong said:


> I just realized that it's a strange coincidence.. The BBC is making a big deal of THEIR 50th Anniversary programming (11/23/2013) - of the debut of Doctor Who. Was it really one day after?


I doubt they'd make it up since Whovians would call them out on it. Nov. 22, 1963 was also the release date of The Beatles second UK LP, "With The Beatles".


----------



## Bronxiniowa (Apr 14, 2013)

Was in 5th grade at the time and I remember it vividly. Remember many of my classmates crying at their desks, as well as the days that followed, leading up to the funeral at Arlington.

It had to be in 1988, the 25th anniversary, that CBS ran a special hosted by Dan Rather called "Four Days in November," featuring the network's coverage, from the first reports out of Dallas to the funeral. I have searched in vain for full versions of that program -- there are segments available on YouTube. But since we were a Walter Cronkite family, we watched WCBS New York, channel 2. So that's the coverage I remember.

The sight of Cronkite -- a tough, seasoned veteran newsman who had been on bombing raids during World War II -- choking off a sob as he read the confirmation flash that Kennedy was dead, is one of the most sobering moments in journalism.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Same with me. We were in study hall when they announced it on the school's PA system. Everyone was in a state of shock.


I was on the Signal Bridge playing poker when it was announced on the 1MC. I went home that weekend and watched Ruby shoot Oswald. There was nothing on TV but the assassination coverage. Still have no idea who did what.

Rich


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I was in the 6th grade and school had just let out. One of the teachers came out and told us while kids were waiting for the bus. When I got home my mother was standing outside talking to a neighbor about it. We only had 3 TV channels then and it was on all of them for days. I was sitting on a coffee table stairing at the TV when Oswald was shot live.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

gov said:


> Our school did not have a PA or intercom (pre -vacuum tube era) so principal came to every class room.
> 
> Our teacher was a tough old cookie; she went right back to lesson plan. Really didn't understand what was going on till I got home and cartoons were not on and mom was crying.
> 
> I was in first grade. Dad saw Oswald get shot on live TV, that was what really rattled him up.


It is funny you mention that cartoons were not on. I had not started school yet but I do remember crying my eyes out that day. Not because of the shooting which meant nothing to a little kid but because the afternoon cartoons were not on. I never asked her about it but I wonder what my mother thought about my getting so upset about cartoons not being on that day


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

longrider said:


> It is funny you mention that cartoons were not on. I had not started school yet but I do remember crying my eyes out that day. Not because of the shooting which meant nothing to a little kid but because the afternoon cartoons were not on. I never asked her about it but I wonder what my mother thought about my getting so upset about cartoons not being on that day


I'd bet she understood.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

longrider said:


> It is funny you mention that cartoons were not on. I had not started school yet but I do remember crying my eyes out that day. Not because of the shooting which meant nothing to a little kid but because the afternoon cartoons were not on. I never asked her about it but I wonder what my mother thought about my getting so upset about cartoons not being on that day


If I recall correctly all of the Viacom channels (including Nickelodeon) went dark for 9/11 ... so the current generation got their cartoon gap too.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I had another little twist about the assassination.

Years later, I did the math, and realized I was a first grader when it happened, but I have a VERY clear recollection of being in the second grade classroom with the second grade teacher.

Eventually tracked down a classmate and asked her about it and she was surprised I didn't remember our 1st grade teacher being on an extended leave of absence that fall. We had a substitute teacher, but she couldn't be there all the time so when the sub was gone they just run us in with the 2nd graders. And that's why I remember the 'wrong' teacher.

And she was tough. She didn't send kids to the principal, she would just paddle miscreants right there in front of the rest of us.

Pretty effective technique, actually.


If a teacher did that today I think a mob with pitchforks and torches would burn her house down with her in it.



We were in a rural area near an AF base. I remember hearing sonic booms frequently in the early grades before they made them quit doing it.


I remember flag being half staff at school after the assassination. I can't remember the exact connection but our family knew people that had some association with the riderless horse in the procession. Like the horse was papered and related to horse(s) they had, or something.

We're going back 50 years here, lucky I recall as much as I do.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gov said:


> We're going back 50 years here, lucky I recall as much as I do.


I can remember what happened 50 years ago better than I can remember what I did yesterday. I'd add a smilie, but I don't know whether to feel bad or good about that.

Rich


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

What was the topic again ??


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

gov said:


> What was the topic again ??


You are too old if you remember...


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> I was in history class as a junior in Cardinal Hayes HS. Had my handup to answer a question when the bulletin was announce on the school PA system..
> 
> That and where I was when 911 occurred, and also the Challenger explosion. All three are life events I'll always remember every detail of what I doing when I found out about it.


i was in 8th grade at the time. mi was in the junior high glee club and that was my last class of the day. i remember both announcements and the early release from school that friday and no school the following monday.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

So, to get this back on topic: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2013/10/31/abc-news-announces-special-coverage-the-50th-anniversary-of-the-assassination-of-president-john-f-kennedy-933012/20131031abc03/


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> I was in history class as a junior in Cardinal Hayes HS. Had my handup to answer a question when the bulletin was announce on the school PA system..
> 
> That and where I was when 911 occurred, and also the Challenger explosion. All three are life events I'll always remember every detail of what I doing when I found out about it.


I was in my 6th grade reading class when the PA announced JFK was shot.


----------



## beachcamp (Jun 25, 2007)

I was there. I was nineteen years old working for an insurance company in downtown Dallas. I was standing on the corner of Elm and Akard street. I barely saw them pass by because of the huge crowd, just remember the roar of the motorcycles and a pink blurr (Jackie was wearing pink). Walked a few short blocks back to the office where I worked on Akard street. Went to the basement lunchroom to get something to eat. Did know what happened until I got back to my desk. Everyone was crying. About an hour later, our superviser said we were closing for the day and I went home to watch the coverage on TV.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The new book _A Cruel and Shocking Act: The Secret History of the Kennedy Assassination_ really lays it all out--the outrageous whitewash fraud of the Warren Commission, Oswald in Mexico at the Russian and Cuban embassies right before the assassination, etc etc. America got hoodwinked again, same as it always was. Even Bobby Kennedy believed it was a much larger conspiracy.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

If any book has "Secret History" in its title you can safely disregard it as junk. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5xTmSU_f8U


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Gerald Posner's Case Closed and Jim Moore's Conspiracy of One answered ALL of my questions about the assassination.

There were a few items Moore left dangling (dictabelt recording for example) and Posner found the answer.

It is telling that 2 books not subscribing to the hysteria concur and bolster their conclusions, and yet in the conspiracy world, it seems no two authors agree on anything. If there was a conspiracy, and all these sleuths were hot on the trail, shouldn't all their efforts be *converging* in regards to conclusions rather than *diverging* ?

One telling remark:

Congressman Gonzalez was asked why the bubble top was not used on Kennedy's Lincoln that day and the answer, despite the grim nature of the topic, left me chuckling:

_"Because it had stopped raining."_


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sometimes the simplest answers are the truth.

A reminder. DBSTalk is not a political/conspiracy discussion site so if you see any future responses disappear there is your simple answer.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanx.

I wondered.

:coffee


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

pablo said:


> If any book has "Secret History" in its title you can safely disregard it as junk.


Enjoyed the link, thanx. Very compelling.

Rich


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I won't be watching since I'm sure it will all be the same warmed over propaganda that won't portray the TRUE Kennedys. Lots of skeletons in their closets.


No conspiracy theories, just lots of untold truths about the family and how things were done. Let's just say JFK was not the person the media made him out to be.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I was in Fort Jackson, SC attending Army Basic Training, I too was on KP duty when an ashen-faced Mess Sergeant announced the shooting. In an ironic twist of fate, I later lived in a loft adjacent to the Book Repository building. I drove over the "X" on the street marking the spot of the killing every morning for about three years. 

Funny though, I don't recall what I was doing the day McArthur died, although I seem to recall I was still in Fort Jackson.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

beachcamp said:


> I was there. I was nineteen years old working for an insurance company in downtown Dallas. I was standing on the corner of Elm and Akard street. I barely saw them pass by because of the huge crowd, just remember the roar of the motorcycles and a pink blurr (Jackie was wearing pink). Walked a few short blocks back to the office where I worked on Akard street. Went to the basement lunchroom to get something to eat. Did know what happened until I got back to my desk. Everyone was crying. About an hour later, our superviser said we were closing for the day and I went home to watch the coverage on TV.


Huh. First time I've ever communicated or met someone who was there. Interesting.

Rich


----------



## beachcamp (Jun 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> Huh. First time I've ever communicated or met someone who was there. Interesting.
> 
> Rich


It was certainly a day I will never forget.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2013/11/07/nbc-news-marks-the-50th-anniversary-of-jfks-assassination-with-an-extensive-week-of-programming-200210/20131107nbc02/


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

cbs news has announced that starting at 1340 (est) friday afternoon through monday, nov 25, they will rebroadcast the assasination in real time online. they also alluded to the possibility of making some of that available via on demand.


----------

